# Sourdough Bread On My Weber Kettle (Lots of pics)



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 6, 2021)

Yeah i did it.....YAY

Im going to skip alot of the proofing stages.

Started getting my ingredients together.







Mixing the flour and salt.






Weigh out everything in grams.






starter






mix starter and water together.






Now mixing time.





Proofing and folding


















Dont look purdy yet.
























Before i covered and went to bed.







This morning.






Now shape and ready for the weber.






on parchment







In cast dutch, covering. Pre heated the dutch, grill temp 425






After the 1st 20 mins. Rotate the dutch and cover. IT was 98







second 20 mins. IT 167






IT of bread 205







IT 211. lid off for 8 mins to brown crust.






Its ready to rest for 4 hrs.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 6, 2021)

Man thats a beauty of a loaf of bread. You done good!
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 6, 2021)

Looks really good!

Ryan


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Mar 6, 2021)

You’ve got my mouth watering.   Excellent job.   I’ll take a thick slice with lots of salted butter please!!!


----------



## motocrash (Mar 6, 2021)

Excellent looking kettle loaf.  
Looks like a primer bulb to me...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 6, 2021)

Awesome Rick!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 6, 2021)

Yes sir,   That looks great.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice.  Don't think I would of had the nerve to do my first one on the grill.  Great job.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 6, 2021)

Awesome . Baked a lot of bread on a kettle , but never in a dutch oven . That looks fantastic .


----------



## bhawkins (Mar 6, 2021)

breads on the grill are awesome!!!! Tried some tortillas once. They weren't the best looking, but man were they good!!


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 6, 2021)

Rick, you made it! Man, it  looks fantastic!!! Huge like... That's it: I am going to make some sourdough rye bread next week and it's going to be my first one....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks y'all

I was worried about charcoal taste, There was none.






Wife and neighbors liked it, said no charcoal and the sour taste was perfect






I did have a chimney going just in case i needed more.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 6, 2021)

Any smoke taste?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 6, 2021)

None

Thats why have some going so you dont add any to the already burning.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 6, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Thanks y'all
> 
> I was worried about charcoal taste, There was none.
> ...
> ...


Outstanding.  Love a fresh boule. 
I use charcoal to flavor direct grilling and indirect cooking.

You completely shielded from the smoke so leads the question, why?
Wouldn't the oven be an easier method?
Duh, Florida.  Don't want to heat the RV?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 7, 2021)

Fine looking bread!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 7, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Outstanding.  Love a fresh boule.
> I use charcoal to flavor direct grilling and indirect cooking.
> 
> You completely shielded from the smoke so leads the question, why?
> ...



My wife and friends are not like me, they would not much care for smoked fresh bread.
RV oven is not like household oven, heck i dont even know if ours works, never used it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 7, 2021)

REST FOUR HOURS!?!? That would have been sliced and covered in Butter with nothing but CRUMBS left, 30 minutes later here!
 If I bake bread, I need to make at least Two Loaves. One to be eaten Warm from the Oven and one for whatever I planned to serve it with. Yes, I live with Animals.
Your Bread looks fantastic! ...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2021)

Awesome looking bread Rick!
Judy makes sourdough bread at least 2-3 times a week.
It’s actually good for you because of the fermented dough.
Al


----------

